# male water dragon for sale



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

i have two male and will need to sell one due to them not to be kept togeither as the juvies ... £60 lowest £50 email me ... [email protected] the male has a nice high dorsil coming on the back of his neck , he has a peach neck and also under his arms are nice and peach , he has nice shades of blue and green , and a full tail . hes a cool guy but i cant keep two males


----------

